# Seeking miniature poodle breeder



## bchilds04 (Nov 18, 2020)

Good morning all,

I am trying to find a reputable miniature poodle breeder in the Central Texas area. Do you all have any recommendations?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Betty Brown, Donnchada Kennels. She lives northwest of Houston and has been breeding and showing poodles for many years. I have a miniature poodle from her. Her phone number is 713-305-0120. She has a web site (donnchada.com) but it's not always up to date.


----------

